# Post your BFP Symptoms by DPO



## mindylou

*BFP Symptoms by DPO *

Hello Ladies!! I'm starting a BFP symptom thread for fellow TWWers to use as a reference when analyzing their own symptoms. You can use this thread to post your BFP symptoms or search [ctrl F] for symptoms you may be experiencing (ex: bloat).

To make this thread easier to navigate, please:
1) Share :bfp: symptoms only (after you have gotten your BFP).
2) List your symptoms by DPO only.
3) Take to other threads or private messages to chit-chat and congratulate. This will help minimize unrelated posts. 
4) Feel free to "bump" this post to help others in the TWW. 


Example: 
From ashamrick @  babycenter 

7DPO - cramps, gassy, bloated
8 DPO - cramps, bloated, tender BBs, increased appetite, gassy
9 DPO - bloated, tender BBs, increased appetite, irritability and fatigue - BFN
10 DPO - bloated, tender BBs, frequent urination, skin break out and fatigue
11 DPO - cramps, tender BBs, frequent urination, skin break out and irritability - BFN
12 DPO - temp spike (beginning of possible triphasic pattern), cramps, tender BBs, frequent urination
13 DPO - cramps, bloated, tender BBs, increased appetite, gassy, frequent urination
14 DPO - cramps, bloated, tender BBs, gassy, frequent urination
15 DPO - cramps, bloated, tender BBs, gassy, frequent urination - AF one day late
16 DPO - cramps, bloated, tender BBs, frequent urination, irritability - AF two days late - BFN
17 DPO - frequent urination - AF three days late
18 DPO - frequent urination - AF four days late
19 DPO - BFP!!!!!

Thanks so much for contributing!


----------



## Lrowbie

Hi ladies! So my hubby and I have been TTC for 6 months now and I just got my BFP 2days ago! I don't know exact symptoms by DPO but here are some things I noticed that were much different than my previous cycles.
Ovulation day: strong ovu pains like never before! 
1-7dpo: tons of creamy cm!! Always feeling "wet" 
8dpo: creamy yellowish cm and the boob pain started. I usually had a dull breast tenderness during the tww but this was much more and it hasn't stopped. 
11dpo: BFP! 
12dpo: BFP! Nausea
13dpo: BFP! 
Very excited!


----------



## moonlyte

Hi ladies i m 5 weeks.i have 2 losses this year in febraury and april.now hoping this one is sticky .bean.just want to share my symptoms
8-10 dpo cramps was sure af is coming early . i even had to take pain killer to ease my cramps
10 dpo creamy cm
11 dpo all af sypmtoms fade away
12 dpo nothing
13 dpo BFP
This cycle one thing i do differntly is keeping my feet up the wall after bding.had sex 3 three times in my frtile window.one 4 days before ovulation,one2 days and one in ovulations.hope this helps ladies.i m sending baby dust to all.hope u all get ur beautiful BFP soon


----------



## ItsAWonder

Saw your request.

I got a very strong BFP at 12 dpo, first day I tested.

No symptoms except some bloating at 7 dpo which has stayed.

My first two pregnancies ended in miscarriages and I had many more symptoms with them. This time however, my test is much darker from an earlier dpo

Each time I have gotten pregnant I have used the Sperm Meets Egg Plan and bd'd in the AM the day before and day of ovulation rather than at night.


----------



## mindylou

****bump****


----------



## yourstruly10

Just if anyone wants to know :) 

Got my BFP at 11 DPO. 
I don't know my symptoms by day but from about 8 DPO to BFP I had
Twing like cramps
Bad acne
Fatigue
Nausea
Heart burn
I could smell metal the day before
A cold( could be a coincidence we all have it) but had this with both my girls. 

My first test was so faint so one but me saw it really. So don't give up hope if you see something but no one else does. Just wait a day and try again. 

Also my dollar store tests are still so faint you can't see it but FRER and clear blue digi both come up positive. 

I added my first test incase anyone care too. 


11dpo
https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/F0F45A6C-C4D6-458D-A747-C2E5AE389EAF-288-000000BCFAC1D212_zps98446078.jpg

13 DPO

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/309661EC-C445-4234-9E26-979F79D30645-207-0000000F90E9EC4D_zpsd3d25d1f.jpg

FRER 13 DPO. With digi to compare. 
https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/180B22D2-000F-43FE-930A-A271BA4D132D-566-000000E374CB885B_zps87bfa2f0.jpg


Good luck and baby dust to you all! :)


----------



## Jess812

Got my BFP at 10DPO. 

1DPO-to date : Creamy CM
From 5DPO: Gassy, frequent urine, headache, skin breakout, fatigue, hot flushes. Not all together some days id be headachy and skin breakout, then next day be frequent urine, gassy and fatigue. 

11DPO got sore nipples. Backache, slight heartburn for few hours.

Heres my chart if wish to look
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/44f73e

I got BFN at 9DPO with IC and 10DPO with clear response and internet test. Using FMU each time.... 
But on the evening around 5pm of 10DPO i used a first response and got BFP.
11DPO today IC is giving the most faintest line ever...

GL everyone


----------



## spartysammy

I have not tracked my symptoms based on DPO because I had taken a step back from TTC this month, go figure :blush: The symptoms I noticed this weekend which would have been 7-8 DPO include:
feeling HOT all of the time, like burning up in 50 degree weather (which is so not like me)
dizzy/ feeling light headed
crazy vivid dreams
light cramping
ongoing cervical mucus

On Monday 9 DPO I has that "period smell" just once. Sorry if TMI!

I have also been a bit emotional lately. 

Other than that I have had no common symptoms such as breast tenderness or nausea. I got my BFP today at 11 DPO on an 88 cent Walmart cheapie and just confirmed this evening with an EPT digital (pregnant showed up in less than a minute!) I think this just got real :cloud9:


----------



## spartysammy

Oops I forgot, I have HORRIBLE hip pain on my left side. I can barely bend over.


----------



## jenmcn1

spartysammy said:


> I have not tracked my symptoms based on DPO because I had taken a step back from TTC this month, go figure :blush: The symptoms I noticed this weekend which would have been 7-8 DPO include:
> feeling HOT all of the time, like burning up in 50 degree weather (which is so not like me)
> dizzy/ feeling light headed
> crazy vivid dreams
> light cramping
> ongoing cervical mucus
> 
> On Monday 9 DPO I has that "period smell" just once. Sorry if TMI!
> 
> I have also been a bit emotional lately.
> 
> Other than that I have had no common symptoms such as breast tenderness or nausea. I got my BFP today at 11 DPO on an 88 cent Walmart cheapie and just confirmed this evening with an EPT digital (pregnant showed up in less than a minute!) I think this just got real :cloud9:

congrats!!!!!!!! That is SO exciting!!


----------



## Nazz4

When I had gotten my BFP I had absolutely no symptoms except sore boobs ever since O! I got a squinter at 10 dpo and another at 11 dpo on the walmart cheapies, and then I used a FRER and a Rite Aid brand at 12 dpo and clear (but faint) BFPs. Unfortunately it ended in ectopic :cry: but we started trying again this month fx. Good luck everybody! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ourfirstbaby

Hi, I just got my BFP yesterday. I don't know when I O'd, but here's my symptoms. I must say, I told DH 3 times that I was 100% sure AF was coming. I don't really feel pregnant!

CD 26-29 AF cramps, sore bbs (normal before AF)
CD 30-32 Sore bbs
CD 33 Got Stabbing pain in stomach, thought it was due to spicy food, maybe it was. Sore bbs.
CD 34 Nothing, just sore bbs
CD 35-37 Cried everyday over the fact that a younger sibling accidentally got pregnant, and the fact that I wasn't pregnant after 2 years TTC. Sore bbs much less. AF cramping. Constipation (not typical, usually get loose stool before AF)
CD 38 Told DH I didn't want to POAS because I was sure AF was about to come. But I gave in to his request and he was right, I was pregnant!

I always thought I would know when I was pregnant. But it felt just like AF was coming. Now that I got my BFP, I can feel that I am feeling "bloated" in my uterus.


----------



## jenmcn1

I'm about 6-7 dpo and now im having AF cramping...but off and on and lower back ache...I hope this is a good sign, and NOT AF coming early!!!


----------



## Jess812

jenmcn1 said:


> I'm about 6-7 dpo and now im having AF cramping...but off and on and lower back ache...I hope this is a good sign, and NOT AF coming early!!!

I had this too. but AF cramping is just so like when pregnant! ive got feeling now, af due Sunday which il hope will pass and officially be late!


----------



## Wizz

Hey Ladies,

Here goes....
AF ended 9/9/13
BD'd everyday 13th- 17th
Ovulated 17th(confirmed by temping and charting)
DPO 1 - Nothing
DPO 2 - Creamy CM,Fatigue,dizziness and headache
DPO 3 - Creamy CM
DPO 4 - Cramps
DPO 5 - Creamy CM,cravings,dizziness
DPO 6 - Creamy CM,tired and cranky
DPO 7 - Creamy CM,cramps and sharp pain in my left ovary
DPO 8 - Creamy CM and dull cramps
DPO 9 - Sticky CM, feeling achey,cramps and hot flashes
DPO 10 -Bubbly tummy,cramps.

Confirmed BFP today!!!!!!


----------



## Nazz4

Just got my :bfp: this morning! I posted symptoms from my last BFP (which was just sore boobs really) but since this time is different I will post again, in order of when I noticed them, I'm not sure my DPO because I was NTNP but I think I am 10-13 DPO today.

1. Frequent Urination
2. Smell aversions (especially to cleaning chemicals)
3. Always tired
4. Gums bleeding when brushing (this only lasted a few days though and then left)
5. A lot of CM in underwear
6. Faint for a few seconds here and there
7. CM became yellow tinted
8. Lower back ache
9. Sore boobs

I think that's it, I may be missing one or two. Good luck everyone! And please pray this baby is in the right place and sticky for me! Thank you!


----------



## lucy1

1dpo - Headache, had to take painkillers and it didn't go away, niggled all day

2dpo - Woke up fine, by afternoon ANOTHER headache. Again, took painkillers which numbed it slightly but not too much

3dpo - Very emotional

4dpo - brown cm all afternoon, convince myself it can't be implantation as it's too early. Or maybe I O'd early?

5dpo - Very emotional and my mood is going mental, bf tells me he definitely thinks I'm pregnant as I only ever get 'mental' when I am! Dry cm

6dpo - Dry cm

7dpo - Dry cm. Funnily enough this was from a quick internal check I did and I got hit by a very strong sweet smell. Don't know if that's a sign!? Someone at work opens a packet of cheese and onion crisps which I don't see and I exclaim 'WTF IS THAT SMELL!?'. She just looks at me and says '....I hope you're not pregnant...'

8dpo - Take a test and it's a BFN, look at it 40 minutes later and...wait there....what is that....is that a line??? My official first bfp squinter on a 12.5miu! Had to squint and tilt the test towards natural sunlight otherwise you couldn't see a damn thing

9dpo - SMU confirmed with CB digi :)


----------



## hola47

Thank you for this thread! Definitely following for future use and hopeful contribution ;)


----------



## ToughhGal

4-7 dpo (estimate)- my cervix, which is notorious for feeling open all the time actually felt closed.

Not many symptoms for days besides LACK OF sore breasts. Only had sore nipples and my different feeling cervix. Still had vaginal period pains like always!

13/14do- BFN, sore lumps in breasts appeared, hurtburn, dream of BFP

14/15 dpo- BFP


----------



## JazamiaTahari

ov pains (right side)

1dpo: Nauseous, headache, backache, breast feels a little heavy, nipples are sensitive, feeling full & bloated, left arm&hand was numb

2dpo: urinated 4times from 9am-12pm but peeing almost every 2hrs (I've NEVER urinate that much EVER and I didn't even drink anything), hungry, dull cramps on my lower right side & hip bone area, nipples are more sensitive, backaches increased a little more, super tired & lazy, breast still feels heavy..

had 2 previous m/c but never felt this way this early (fingers crossed) ..


----------

